# How do Columbus SL and Brain tubing compare?



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I was looking at bike with Columbus Brain tubing. How does it compare to SL, SLX tubing in terms of weight, diameter, quality, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

not a whole lot of difference. if we're talking Brain oversized, it'll have butted sections about .1mm thinner than SLX, and I'm assuming, SL. but the weight of the tubesets ends up about the same because that little bit thinner section isn't enough to offset the weight of the larger diameter tubes, as compared to SL or SLX. 

Brain tubesets are a mix of Cyclex (cro-moly alloyed with vanadium)and Columbus generic cro-moly, while SLX is all Cyclex. tensile strength for both is the same.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

rufus said:


> not a whole lot of difference. if we're talking Brain oversized, it'll have butted sections about .1mm thinner than SLX, and I'm assuming, SL. but the weight of the tubesets ends up about the same because that little bit thinner section isn't enough to offset the weight of the larger diameter tubes, as compared to SL or SLX.
> 
> Brain tubesets are a mix of Cyclex (cro-moly alloyed with vanadium)and Columbus generic cro-moly, while SLX is all Cyclex. tensile strength for both is the same.


A Brain frame will be stiffer than SL/SLX because the tubes are larger in diameter and the thickness is only slighter thinner. Whether stiffer is better is another matter.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

in the last 2 weeks there have been several brain or SL framesets on eBay in the smaller sizes 53 or less. which tubeset would be stiffer? example torelli coutach, brain in 52 versus a Gios torino in 52 in SL.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a Colnago Altain (Brain tubing) and my brother has a Colnago Spiral Conic (SLX) Both bikes are the same size, weight, and similarly equipped. These two bikes are about as identical as can be. I've ridden both framesets extensively on the same routes. Regarding climbing, descending, and long distance characteristics-- I cannot perceive any difference between the two materials.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Nessism said:


> A Brain frame will be stiffer than SL/SLX because the tubes are larger in diameter and the thickness is only slighter thinner. Whether stiffer is better is another matter.


if it's Brain OS, possibly. but Brain came in regular tube dimensions also.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*steel*



jeebus said:


> I was looking at bike with Columbus Brain tubing. How does it compare to SL, SLX tubing in terms of weight, diameter, quality, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


The inherent stiffness of steel is the same whether its Brain, Genius or Foco. That assumes tubes of the same thickness and diameter. However, with steels of higher strength, you can use thinner walls. To componsate for loss of stiffness, these tubes are often larger in diameter. You can make an equally stiff frame from any steel but weight will be higher in the lower grades. I have three steel bikes. One with Brain (megatube shaped downtube), one with Zona (Torelli) also with a Megatube, and one with Genius (traditional round tubes). The Brain-tubed frame is the most compliant. It's also my favorite for long rides due to the comfort factor.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Or you could buy a bike with modern tubing??? Just a thought.


----------

